# Are side effects still possible during the cycle after failed ivf?



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
Had our first ICSI attempt in Aug but sadly didn't get past EC stage becasue drugs caused overstimulation.  I was on d-reg drugs for 1 month before starting stimms and then had to take them again after EC for just over a week. I am now on my normal natural cycle but still feel like i have some side effects from the d-reg drugs like tingling legs and stomach pains. has anyone else had this? Does anyone know how long it might be before i feel back to 'normal'?!


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi Miffy,
sorry to hear that your not feeling great. 
i had a cancelled cycle after egg retrevial in may because of OHSS like you i didnt feel to well for a month or two.
the drugs that you were on during your treatment were very strong and it will take a while for your body to come back to 'normal', it might be an idea to ring your clinic and tell them all your symptoms some people get sever OHSS and need to go to hospital for some treatment ,so look after yourself give your clinic a call.
hope you start to feel better soon xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Michelle


----------

